# Christina Applegates 'vorgeburtlicher Stangentanz'



## Mandalorianer (8 Dez. 2010)

*Sie räkelt sich und pupst
Christina Applegates 'vorgeburtlicher Stangentanz'​*
„Ich werde Fettarsch genannt und fühle mich deswegen nicht mehr sexy“, diese Worte stammen von Christina Applegate (39), oder besser gesagt Roxy Fedaro. Diese stellt sie nämlich in einem Sketch dar, indem sie als Schwangere Werbung für den 'vorgeburtlichen Stangentanz' macht.

Ob dieser Sketch wirklich witzig ist, sei dahingestellt und warum gerade Christina ihren Babybauch dafür zur Verfügung stellt, ist auch fraglich. Vielleicht wollte sie nur mal auf sich aufmerksam machen und nicht komplett aus den Medien verschwinden. In dem Spot ist sie nur mit einer schwarzen Hot-Pants und einem engen Tank-Top, welches den tätowierten Baby-Bauch hervorblitzen lässt, bekleidet.

In dem Clip sieht man Christina, wie sie sich zum Song „Dirty“ an der Stange räkelt, pupst, von der Stange fällt und andere lustige Sachen macht. Doch ob das wirklich lustig ist, entscheidet ihr. 
*Seht euch das Video an und sagt uns, was ihr denkt: *

 :nospam:​


----------



## Q (9 Dez. 2010)

passt schon  :thx:


----------

